# Website



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi all

Just to let you all know about my website, I have just put it live tonight.

Hope you like it and would welcome any suggestions as its my 1st ever attempt at a website 

Gorgeous Siberian Cats |


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

fab website hun - will add to my links page  xx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Cheers Lou, I have been so nervous about it !!

will do the same for you xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Fab site Dee, love the pink background too, really suits the cats too*


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Cheers Wendy,  it still needs lots of tweaking xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just to let you all know about my website, I have just put it live tonight.
> 
> ...


Loving the website Dee, its freewebs like I use. Personally I would introduce yourself on the first page and tell them about your breed and what you admire about it and why you are breeding them, etc etc. followed by a pic of your new girl at the bottom and add a viewings counter on the first page.

Then I think with freewebs you can add lots more pages than you used to be able to up to about 10 now I think. So your second one could be something like our home, showing them with their toys or beds or outhouse if you have one and so on.

Then you could eventually have my Boy(s) page, then Girl(s) page, kitten page, available page and so on, plus a guestbook. Just keep adding stuff onto it.

Also on freewebs there is a way of downloading music onto your site. You can either have the same theme throughout or a different tune for each page its your choice.

Hope I've given you some more ideas and keep up the good work with it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Dee

It's looking good!! Will put you on my links page too if that's OK!

Lou
X


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I love your website.. very informative and very pretty!


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

Lovely Website


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Loving the website Dee, its freewebs like I use. Personally I would introduce yourself on the first page and tell them about your breed and what you admire about it and why you are breeding them, etc etc. followed by a pic of your new girl at the bottom and add a viewings counter on the first page.
> 
> Then I think with freewebs you can add lots more pages than you used to be able to up to about 10 now I think. So your second one could be something like our home, showing them with their toys or beds or outhouse if you have one and so on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the ideas, I find different things on there every time I edit the site, still finding my feet as the saying goes.. have you upgraded yours at all? I see sites on freeweb and I think huh how did they do that lol- Il figure it all out hopefully.

I tried to get my 19 yr old to make me a website but you know how lazy teenagers can be so I had to do it myself.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Lou  will do the same for you xx



FluffyCatLover said:


> Hi Dee
> 
> It's looking good!! Will put you on my links page too if that's OK!
> 
> ...


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Bee & Anna  xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, yea, took me months to get mine right, then I still find things to edit or move, lol*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> Thanks for the ideas, I find different things on there every time I edit the site, still finding my feet as the saying goes.. have you upgraded yours at all? I see sites on freeweb and I think huh how did they do that lol- Il figure it all out hopefully.
> 
> I tried to get my 19 yr old to make me a website but you know how lazy teenagers can be so I had to do it myself.


No, I don't pay a penny for mine Dee, I just add to it with any free stuff they offer. It does the job, you don't have to have an all singing all dancing fancy jobby at the end of the day. As long as you get your pics and info across I think  I know there are some really fantastic ones out there but I bet they cost a bob or two and you can come across just as nicely with one of these types


----------



## Mrsbirnie (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi,

I have done a few freewebs websites, they're really easy once you figure them out...I took off the top header (the pink bubbles etc) and made my own headers with pics of my girl and text, if you have photo editing software you should be able to do it.

If you want any help just shout, or if you would like a look at my website I can pm you the addy


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww great website.xxxx


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Lovely website dee - you have done a really good job.

And lilly is just beautiful!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

It's good. Freewebs confuses me LOL


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Fab site, I really like the Questions part, great idea.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone  - I was soooooooo nervous about putting it live... still got lots to learn!

D x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> Thanks for the ideas, I find different things on there every time I edit the site, still finding my feet as the saying goes.. have you upgraded yours at all? I see sites on freeweb and I think huh how did they do that lol- Il figure it all out hopefully.
> 
> I tried to get my 19 yr old to make me a website but you know how lazy teenagers can be so I had to do it myself.


hi dee..i love your website, i know dogs are more my thing but i thought i'd take a look...if its any consolation i had to get my daughter to do my first one,now i know what to do i just keep changing things but thats the fun part, is'nt it?


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Janice 

Just had a look at your website, your dogs are gorgeous, reminds me of a toy poodle when I was little that lived up my road, I used to love that dog, allways said I would have one when I retire lol, 

D x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> Thanks Janice
> 
> Just had a look at your website, your dogs are gorgeous, reminds me of a toy poodle when I was little that lived up my road, I used to love that dog, allways said I would have one when I retire lol,
> 
> D x


pmsl you trying to tell me something i hope you rated my site while you were there...i think i'm having problems with the guestbook.some people can't sign it, and i dont know why


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Nooo lol I just meant cos I work full time and so does my OH 

I went to sign your book and it says I have to log in.. is that right? dont know how to sign it?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> Nooo lol I just meant cos I work full time and so does my OH
> 
> I went to sign your book and it says I have to log in.. is that right? dont know how to sign it?


THANKYOU so much for that reply..no,,you should'nt have to login to anything.that is the problem other people are having..i will try and sort it out now..mind you i've had some red wine.pmsl


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

I Like the pink  well done easy to navigate


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

It's lovely, and your Siberian is gorgeous.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Thankyou Daisymay and Audrey.


----------



## munners (May 3, 2008)

Just wanted to say hi as i have just got my first siberian silver tabby queen
my baby is called Ashanti and she is a little younger than yours.Love the web site and wish you well.


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

Lovely website - Well done!


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Great website, very clear and easy to navigate round.

I'm currently trying to build my own for my dogs but struggling a bit, will probably go live by 2010


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks are you using freewebs too?


----------

